# Is it a flemish giant?



## VetPutt (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I am new to this thread and to bunny owning..

I picked up a little bunny a week ago from not the nicest place...they were on craigslist and when I went to see them, all of the rabbits and bunnies were being housed outside in small, stacked, wire-bottom cages (especially not good for big breeds).

The boy who was selling them assured me that he was a flemmie, I looked at the parents and the mom definitely look like a flemmie and the dad did too I though (Im new to bunny breeds and identifying them).

Anywho, I decided to take a little boy home. I was told he was 6 weeks when I got him, so he would be 7 weeks now. I weighed him Monday and he weighed 1.75 lbs and by Friday he was up to 2.0 lbs. I know that flemmies should be around 4-6lbs by the time they are 8 or so weeks though..

What made me concerned is that I was on craiglist (procrastinating from studying) today and there is a post regarding the boy selling these bunnies saying that he doesnt have flemishes, that they are "junk mixes" and that they were sick. I am pretty positive mine is not sick since he has no signs, he is BARH (bright, alert, responsive, hydrated), running around like crazy, no cough, discharge or runny nose. 

Soooo, my question for you: What do you think he is? Do you think he is a mix? and from experience is he small for his age?

I attached some pictures. The one of the very young bunny is just to show the picture from craigslist that has the mom in the background (the bunny I dont think was him). All of the other pictures have been taken within the past few days.

Thanks so much in advance for any help/advice/insight!


----------



## Zaiya (Dec 8, 2012)

Aww, he is so CUTE!!!! His ears are way too big for his body at this age, and he looks so fuzzy!

I can't help you on knowing what breed he is, but I just wanted you to know that I think he is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## JBun (Dec 8, 2012)

He looks like he could be a flemmie, but I'm no expert. Are you sure he's only 2 lbs. he looks gigantic laying in your arms there. He looks as big as my 4 lb adult rabbit. I guess if he is really 2 lb. that he could maybe be the runt. He sure is a cutie in any case


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks highly likely to be part Flemish. My bunny (purebred Flemish Giant, sandy color) and her two sisters at about 7 weeks:







I don't know how much they weighed then, wish I could help. There is a remarkable resemblance in the large, upright ears. He does look to have a shorter body though, but it's hard to tell because he isn't stretched out in any of your pics. My Flemmie is looooooong! They may have also lied about how old he is, just to get him out of there sooner.

Here she is at 12 weeks, weighing in at about 7 lbs:


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 8, 2012)

He looks to be a mix to me, but I am no expert. His body is too short. I "think" that they are supposed to be mandalin (sp?) shaped, but do not know for sure (or if that is even an ARBA shape). He looks to be too compact.


----------



## bad kelpie (Dec 9, 2012)

He looks flemish to me, especially in the first picture. I read something that said 6 lbs at 12 weeks. Also, I agree with the others, he looks bigger than 2 lbs.

This is Basil, he's a Checkered/Flemish mix. He was 8 weeks in this picture. I don't know his weight here, but he is significantly smaller than he was at 12 weeks, and he was 5 lbs at 12 weeks.






They grow a lot, and the bigger the breed, the longer it takes them to get full size. I think Flemish grow until a year and a half or so. I haven't weighed Basil since about august, I think he was something like 7.5 lbs, and 4 months old. He's 8 months old now, he's gotta be over 10. Unfortunately, he takes after the Checkered side, and he is a butthead, so weighing him is an ordeal. I think I'll wait until his birthday in April .


----------



## tmaddox9 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have Flemmies and Flemish mixes and those sure do look like Flemish ears! I would not trust anyone who breeds and sells animals on Craig's List. So I would not assume the age is correct either. I certainly think the use of the term "junk rabbits" is telling where the breeder is concerned. Are you certain the weight s correct? He sure is a cutie, whatever he is!


----------

